# LED light upgrade for HS928, HS1132 and HS1332 owners



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I know the stock light for honda snowblowers is a joke when it comes to performance and it doesnt help that the coil only produces 15W of output. One way to achieve more output is to upgrade to older GX270 coil which produces 50W and then install LED light/, most folks wouldnt want to go that route as the coils are around $80 and installation means you'd have to take off the flywheel. 

Most 10W~15W led lights are small and do not look right if installed on the OE light bracket, there are some companies such as superbrightleds.com that sell a 4 inch square LED for $30 plus shipping

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...-heavy-duty-high-powered-led-work-light/1224/

its a decent lamp considering it produces 1050 lumnes from 15W of input. 

$30 is steep considering you can buy the same lamp from a chinese seller for $9.57.

27/18/24W 12V 24V Spot Led Work Light Lamp Bar Boat Tractor Truck Off-road SUV | eBay

$9.57 shipped for the *15W 5 LED square flood light*










hook it to the OE power supply and put a $2 bridge rectifier and you are good to go . 

BTW there is a guy on ebay selling the same set up for $60 and his doesnt include the bridge rectifier, he does include a small bracket to increase the height of the lamp. 

Honda Snowblower 2-Stage LED headlight Kit Bracket HS928 HS828 HS1132 HS1332 | eBay

here is a picture found online of how the light would look on an HS1332


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

All very interesting but do you really need brighter lights? I mean, it's snow and it's white. Not hard to see in just moonlight. :icon_scratch: Any light is good. IMHO


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

I hope it's okay I post in a 4 year old thread  
The stock light on my old HS928 from 2010 was no good, so I bought a cheap LED lamp rated 18W, I think the output is around 1200 lumens. I connected it to the same cables as the old light, and it has worked just fine for a year now. No need for a rectifier.


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

Arcticnorth said:


> I hope it's okay I post in a 4 year old thread
> The stock light on my old HS928 from 2010 was no good, so I bought a cheap LED lamp rated 18W, I think the output is around 1200 lumens. I connected it to the same cables as the old light, and it has worked just fine for a year now. No need for a rectifier.


What did you install, I’d like to upgrade mine.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

fake_usa said:


> What did you install, I’d like to upgrade mine.


This inexpensive LED. About 1200 lumens, rated to work at 10-30V. I connected it to the same cables as the original light, and it worked right away.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Arcticnorth said:


> No need for a rectifier.


Then there's rectifier circuitry inside the housing...


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> Then there's rectifier circuitry inside the housing...


I guess I was lucky, or Is it common that these cheap LED work-lamps have built-in rectifier? There was no manual with the lamp, only a note that says it needs 10-30 V. No mention of AC or DC.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Arcticnorth said:


> I guess I was lucky, or Is it common that these cheap LED work-lamps have built-in rectifier? There was no manual with the lamp, only a note that says it needs 10-30 V. No mention of AC or DC.


Yes, if they don't specifically mention DC, these Ironton Round LED Work Lights (and their other models) all appear to accept AC or DC.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@tabora 
I'm interested in installing a light bar like the one you have on your decked out HSS1332. I have a HS1132TAS with serial number SZBF. What is the output of the stock coil? 
What is your recommendation? Can my snowblower use the light bar you have?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> @tabora
> I'm interested in installing a light bar like the one you have on your decked out HSS1332. I have a HS1132TAS with serial number SZBF. What is the output of the stock coil?
> What is your recommendation? Can my snowblower use the light bar you have?


I'm running the light bar directly off the battery via a relay through a shunt and battery status monitor. On the meter, the "180W" light bar draws "only" 7ish amps = 84W. Without a battery to help out, I don't know whether your HS1132TAS could swing it; you could have a number of different lighting coil configurations:

12v–15w (31510-ZE1-003)
12v–25w (31510-ZE1-811)
Two coils can be installed in parallel to provide 12V-30W or 12V-50W, if no charging coils are applied. Use parallel connector (No. 32105-ZE1-000) to connect two coils in parallel. A single coil (12v-25w) can be used in combination with a 3A charge coil as required.
The best option is the 31510-ZE2-P31 which is the DOUBLE COIL ASSY., LAMP (12V/50W):


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@tabora. Thank you for the information.

I don't have onboard battery so I will look for a lightbar with less power requirement. Not sure which coil I have in my snowblower. I am guessing it is the 15W since it doesn't have a battery to charge. I will check and probably upgrade to the double coil assy you recomended.
I do like how you have the lightbar mounted on the drift cutter.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> @tabora.
> I don't have onboard battery so I will look for a lightbar with less power requirement. Not sure which coil I have in my snowblower. I am guessing it is the 15W since it doesn't have a battery to charge. I will check and probably upgrade to the double coil assy you recomended.
> I do like how you have the lightbar mounted on the drift cutter.


You could do the 22" bar and mount it right on the auger housing or extender, if you have one:








22 inch 120W Led Light Bar Spot Flood Combo Work UTE Truck SUV ATV Offroad 4WD | eBay


Power 120W LED Light Bar. 1X 120W LED Work Light Bar; Mounting Bracket. Beam Type Combo Beam.



www.ebay.com


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The double coil is not cheap. I think I will start looking for a 10W LED light to use with my existing 15W coil.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

tabora said:


> Then there's rectifier circuitry inside the housing...


That's awesome, where did you source this?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> Then there's rectifier circuitry inside the housing...





Clipperskipper said:


> That's awesome, where did you source this?


Early first generation LED lights were only designed to run on DC and flickered abysmally on AC. More recently, due to consumer complaints one imagines, manufacturers have been adding the rectifier circuitry so that the units will operate on either AC or DC; if DC is not specified, then the unit is universal within the specified voltage range, typically about 10-30V.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Arcticnorth said:


> This inexpensive LED. About 1200 lumens, rated to work at 10-30V. I connected it to the same cables as the original light, and it worked right away.
> 
> View attachment 171773


can you provide alink to this? thanks for this info. I'll try to find it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> can you provide alink to this? thanks for this info. I'll try to find it.





https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200615334_200615334?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Automotive%20%3E%20Automotive%20Work%20Lights%20%3E%20Led%20Automotive%20Work%20Lights&utm_campaign=Ironton&utm_content=39591&&ds_e_ad_type=pla&gclid=Cj0KCQiAifz-BRDjARIsAEElyGJdpfAsAqVz2duOEqI8HVDa8kv7j9UAjNO1jM1moNFuAAF5OzR4trAaApkiEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> You could do the 22" bar and mount it right on the auger housing or extender, if you have one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about going ahead with this upgrade. I think I will keep this machine for a long time so I think it's worth it.
Is the double coil assembly mounted inside the flywheel? This coil is separate from the ignition coil? Am I correct?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> The double coil is not cheap. I think I will start looking for a 10W LED light to use with my existing 15W coil.


$35.12 - Lighting Coil(LAMP)(12V 50W) Assy Fit for Honda GX160 GX200 GX270 GX390 engine | eBay


aa335 said:


> I'm thinking about going ahead with this upgrade. I think I will keep this machine for a long time so I think it's worth it.
> Is the double coil assembly mounted inside the flywheel? This coil is separate from the ignition coil? Am I correct?


Yes, the two coils mount under the flywheel. How do you know that you only have the 15W coil if you have not looked?


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> $35.12 - Lighting Coil(LAMP)(12V 50W) Assy Fit for Honda GX160 GX200 GX270 GX390 engine | eBay
> 
> Yes, the two coils mount under the flywheel. How do you know that you only have the 15W coil if you have not looked?


Good point. I don't know exactly what coil I have, but since I don't have the onboard battery to charge, manual chute, and only the stock light, I assume it was the 15W coil. Is there a way to check which coil I have without pulling the flywheel?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Is there a way to check which coil I have without pulling the flywheel?


Measure it with a multimeter, I guess. Start by measuring the output voltage @ 3600RPM, so you have that value. Attach a 15W incandescent bulb and see if it gets fully bright. Then try a 40W etc., while you measure the draw in amps. Most multimeters can handle up to 10A inline. The formula is watts = volts x amps.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

Is there a 18w-ish LED worklight option on Amazon anyone has had luck with? 
My 1132’s headlight has given up the ghost; I’m guessing it’s got the minimal output 15w coil. 
Sadly, up here in Alaska, ordering from NorthernTool is not an option so I’ve gotta find something similar to the Ironton set mentioned above.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SomeGuyAK said:


> Is there a 18w-ish LED worklight option on Amazon anyone has had luck with?


I used one of these as a backup light on my Honda HSS1332AATD: 18W 7inch LED Lamp Driving Fog Offroad SUV 4WD Car Boat Truck LED Light Work Bar | eBay








I put a pair of these on my Toro Zero-Turn: 4in 18W 6LED Work Light 6000K 1500LM Lamp Refitting for Car Motorcycle Off-Road | eBay


----------



## wdell31 (Feb 7, 2021)

Arcticnorth said:


> I hope it's okay I post in a 4 year old thread
> The stock light on my old HS928 from 2010 was no good, so I bought a cheap LED lamp rated 18W, I think the output is around 1200 lumens. I connected it to the same cables as the old light, and it has worked just fine for a year now. No need for a rectifier.


----------



## wdell31 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi can you send me the link where you bought it, thank you in advance.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Then there's rectifier circuitry inside the housing...


AC/DC LED lights are all over now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wdell31 said:


> Hi can you send me the link where you bought it, thank you in advance.


look for PAR36 LED AC/DC light 9W . They are super bright. I have used a bunch of them. @tabora turned me on to really nice work lights from Northern tool. They are AC/DC also. Just hooked one up to my recent custom Honda and its bright as heck. These are all over the place now . Lamps that will just plug into the old Honda lamp housing but I prefer buying the whole set up now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> look for PAR36 LED AC/DC light 9W . They are super bright. I have used a bunch of them. @tabora turned me on to really nice work lights from Northern tool. They are AC/DC also. Just hooked one up to my recent custom Honda and its bright as heck. These are all over the place now . Lamps that will just plug into the old Honda lamp housing but I prefer buying the whole set up now.


edited to PAR 36........have POR15 paint on the brain @aa335


----------



## wdell31 (Feb 7, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> edited to PAR 36........have POR15 paint on the brain @aa335


How does it fit the existing is 5.6 inch diameter and the replacement led is 4.4 inches?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

wdell31 said:


> How does it fit the existing is 5.6 inch diameter and the replacement led is 4.4 inches?


Read here: LED Bulb Swap for Honda HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132
Some units also require a housing swap - Post 3.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Read here: LED Bulb Swap for Honda HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, HS1132
> Some units also require a housing swap - Post 3.


you're a saint......maybe said this before......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you're a saint......maybe said this before......


Hardly saintly; I HAVE read every single post in the forums listed below, though, and tend to remember things... Not quite fully eidetic, though.

SnowJoe
Troy-Bilt
Honda
General
Repairs
Re-Powering
All Other Brands
Lounge


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Just noticed this Craigslist ad for LED upgrade kits for HS blowers...








Honda Snowblower LED headlight Kit Bracket HS928 HS828 HS1132 HS1332...


LED LIGHT UPGRADE Honda Snowblower HS80 HS1132 HS1332 HS828 HS928 HS724 For Honda Snowblower 2-Stage Models with round incandescent work light 2000 Lumen output (Factory light is only 300 Lumen)...



boston.craigslist.org


----------

